# [Battlefield 3] *Gameplay UPDATE* Neue DLCs & mehr



## BlueLaser (7. März 2012)

_*[Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr
*_
_*
UPDATE:* _






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Neq7LFDJxNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Electronic Arts hat soeben die ersten Infos zu den kommenden DLCs veröffentlicht. 
Angekündigt wurden gleich 3 verschiedene DLCs mit neuen Waffen, Fahrzeugen und natürlich dürfen neue Maps auch nicht fehlen.
Weitere Infos folgen am 13. März.

_*Close Quarters                                                                                *_

- 4 neue Maps mit mehreren Etagen und Balkons
- mehr Infaterie-lastiges Gameplay
- noch detailreichere Zerstörung
- 10 neue Waffen und Ausrüstungsgegenstände + DogTags
_*- *_Erscheinungsdatum: Juni 2012




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_* 
Armored Kill*_

- neue Panzer, ATVs und mobile Artillerie uvm.
- größte Map der gesammten BF Reihe
- Fahrzeug-lastiges Gameplay
- Erscheinungsdatum: Herbst

_*End Game*_

- genauere Infos noch nicht bekannt
- Erscheinungsdatum: Winter



Quelle: 
Battlefield 3
http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/03/new-bf3-expansion-pack-announced/​


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*

Sehr schön, neues Futter für BF3  Ich persönlich fänds auch ganz cool wenn alle BF2 Karten überarbeitet für BF3 erscheinen würden


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*

Kosten die dann auch was?
*hust* Das wäre dann ja wie bei _CoD_ ...*hust*


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*

Mir wärs auf jeden Fall ein paar Euros wert


----------



## Rizzard (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Kosten die dann auch was?
> *hust* Das wäre dann ja wie bei _CoD_ ...*hust*


 
Na verschenken werden die das sicherlich nicht alles.

Freu mich schon auf den Herbst.


----------



## BlueLaser (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*

freu mich auch, aber bis Herbst immer die gleichen Maps&Fahrzeuge ist mir zu öde


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Na verschenken werden die das sicherlich nicht alles.(...)


 Warum kann DICE dann kein fertiges Spiel verkaufen...!?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Warum kann DICE dann kein fertiges Spiel verkaufen...!?
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Du hast ein fertiges Spiel, aber kannst es erweitern wenn DU möchtest 

Ein PC der läuft ist doch auch ein fertiger Pc, aber wenn du mehr rein möchtest, erweiterst du ihn einfach


----------



## Adam West (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Warum kann DICE dann kein fertiges Spiel verkaufen...!?
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Also soweit ich weiß: 

CoD CLD: neue Karten

BF3 DLC:
- 4 neue Maps mit mehreren Etagen und Balkons
- mehr Infaterie-lastiges Gameplay
- noch detailreichere Zerstörung
- 10 neue Waffen und Ausrüstungsgegenstände + DogTags
_*- *_Erscheinungsdatum: Juni 2012
- neue Panzer, ATVs und mobile Artillerie uvm.
- größte Map der gesammten BF Reihe
- Fahrzeug-lastiges Gameplay
- Erscheinungsdatum: Herbst

hmmmm.....


----------



## kühlprofi (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Kosten die dann auch was?
> *hust* Das wäre dann ja wie bei _CoD_ ...*hust*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nur wird hier etliches mehr geboten als in Cod, überhaupt nicht vergleichbar!



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Warum kann DICE dann kein fertiges Spiel verkaufen...!?
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 


Weil du dann für Teil 3 bis nächsten Winter hättest warten müssen. Dann wäre das geheuele kaum auszuhalten gewesen.
Aber eben man kann es nicht allen Recht machen ist im IT-Support auch so - damit muss man leben 

@BlueLaser

Wenn du oben richtig gelesen hättest wüsstest du ,dass du dich nur noch bis Juni dieses Jahres gedulden musst -  für neue Maps und Waffen.

Mfg


----------



## MG42 (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*



B_R_O_C_K_E schrieb:


> Du hast ein fertiges Spiel, aber kannst es erweitern wenn DU möchtest
> 
> Ein PC der läuft ist doch auch ein fertiger Pc, aber wenn du mehr rein möchtest, erweiterst du ihn einfach


 
Richtig, denk mal, dass das ein "richtiges" Addon ist, keine dieser Ubi-Praktiken, ein komplettes Spiel ein wenig zu zerstückeln wobei die Zusatzinhalte schon vorhanden sind, um nur gegen Entgelt aktiviert werden.
Wenn sich die Entwickler hinsetzen und was gutes Leisten, dann machen Addons Sinn. Andererseits kann man auch sagen, dass dieses Nachschieben auf einen zu starken Termindruck und Inhaltskürzungen zur Folge hatten um es bis zum veranschlagten Release zu schaffen, aber auch der Duke hat von zuviel Zeit ja auch nicht profitiert .
Aber vielleicht hat man ja auch aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit gelernt, ein Spiel (mit weniger Inhalt früher) fertig zu stellen, Inhalte nachliefern, um die Zeit bis zum nächsten Spiel einer Reihe zu überbrücken und so den größtmöglichen Gewinn rauszuholen, ohne dass es groß auffällt.


----------



## BlueLaser (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*

na klar, hab ich ja selber geschrieben, aber mir gehts um neue Fahrzeuge und große Maps
nicht ums Geballere in der Stadt


----------



## Seabound (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*

Zur Zeit langweilt mich BF3 so, dass ich es nicht mehr zocke. Mal schauen, vielleicht wieder nach den DLCs.


----------



## GTA 3 (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*

Schon wieder COD Vergleiche.. Leute das ist einfach nur traurig...

PS:

GANZ OFFIZIELL:

Mir macht Battlefied mehr Spaß. xD


----------



## DarkMo (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*



BlueLaser schrieb:


> - größte Map der gesammten BF Reihe​



 ohne jetz pessimistisch klingen zu wollen, aber sieht das dann ca so aus? sollte ich mich als lvl designer bewerben? 
naja, hoffen wir mal, das da was ordentliches bei rum kommt...​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*

Noch mehr waffen...meine Fresse ^^


----------



## Seabound (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Noch mehr waffen...meine Fresse ^^


 

...die über kurz oder lang eh nur gleichgepatched werden!


----------



## Pagz (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*

Hoffentlich birngen sie dieses Mal Maps, auf denen man Rush spielen kann ohne, dass man als Angreifer fast automatisch verloren hat.
Ansonsten werde ich das DLC wohl nicht kaufen.....


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*



Adam West schrieb:


> (...)


 Soll ich es trotzdem gutheißen?

Wie zu erwarten: Man sagt etwas gegen das hier heilige Battlefield 3, schon wird man auseinandergenommen...


fac3l3ss


----------



## BlueLaser (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] *UPDATE* Neue DLCs & mehr*

UPDATE:

Gameplay Video


----------



## needit (7. März 2012)

also ich gewinne als angreifer...


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Soll ich es trotzdem gutheißen?
> 
> Wie zu erwarten: Man sagt etwas gegen das hier heilige Battlefield 3, schon wird man auseinandergenommen...
> 
> ...


 
Du wirst doch nicht auseinandergenommen, aber du sagst du willst spielmodi wie bei CoD, warum spielst du dann nicht CoD? 
Wenn ich mir Need for Speed kaufa, dann sag ich doch auch nicht, ich will in NFS so rumballern wie in N.I.C.E 2


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*



B_R_O_C_K_E schrieb:


> Du wirst doch nicht auseinandergenommen, aber du sagst du willst spielmodi wie bei CoD, warum spielst du dann nicht CoD?
> Wenn ich mir Need for Speed kaufa, dann sag ich doch auch nicht, ich will in NFS so rumballern wie in N.I.C.E 2


 Was soll das denn!?
CoD ab 4/MW ist einfach nur schlecht und langweilig, Soap stirbt am Ende...
Nur finde ich BF3 nicht sehr spielenswert, ich bleibe bei BF2 oder anderes Spielen.

Außerdem wollte ich nur andeuten, dass kostenpflichtige DLCs mit nur Waffen und/oder Maps Abzocke sind.
Bei CoD(MW2/3/BO) ist es zugegebenderweise viel extremer, aber da es neben BF3 _der Egoshooter_ ist, habe ich sie mal mit einem *hust* verglichen...


fac3l3ss


----------



## MG42 (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*



DarkMo schrieb:


> ohne jetz pessimistisch klingen zu wollen, aber sieht das dann ca so aus? sollte ich mich als lvl designer bewerben?
> naja, hoffen wir mal, das da was ordentliches bei rum kommt...



Deine Map erinnert mich stark an Delian Plant (64) .

Edit: 





fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Was soll das denn!?
> CoD ab 4/MW ist einfach nur schlecht und langweilig, Soap stirbt am Ende...
> (...)



Bitte, man ist doch selber Soap, einstürzende Brücke, Price wirft Soap etwas zub und er (Spieler) beendet das Ganze... Wo soll der verreckt sein???
Im Krankenhaus, nach Spätfolgen einer eingebildeten Strahlenvergiftung ?
Und CoD4 ist mein letztes CoD, danach ist es einfach nicht mehr lohnenswert, Tunnelartiges Leveldesign... Irgendwann wird das Langweilig.


----------



## Hackman (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] *UPDATE* Neue DLCs & mehr*



BlueLaser schrieb:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Gameplay Video


 Sieht aus wie Counter Strike. Aber hey (!), begehbare Gebäude, da ham sie sich ja selbst übertroffen. ^^ Nebenbei glaub ich das sind alles Überbleibsel aus dem Singleplayer 
Ich hab BF3 satt, und ein paar Büroräume wie in CS aber mit dem selben langweiligen Gameplay wie gehabt für 15€ werden daran nichts ändern. All das, was die Community gewünscht hat, bzw ich , mehr Abwechslung bei den Maps, liebevolle detailreich gestaltete Landschaften, Gebäude/Hütten und Vegetation wie in BC2, wurde nicht erfüllt. Schade schade, BF3 ist eine einzige große Enttäuschung für mich. Bin mal gespannt wie gut sich der DLC verkauft, ich kenn viele BF3-Spieler, die es, genau wie ich, ziemlich leid sind und von BC2 schwärmen...  BC2-Sucht, bald hab ich dich wieder...


----------



## kühlprofi (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Was soll das denn!?
> CoD ab 4/MW ist einfach nur schlecht und langweilig, Soap stirbt am Ende...
> Nur finde ich BF3 nicht sehr spielenswert, ich bleibe bei BF2 oder anderes Spielen.
> 
> ...


 

Hier will dich doch niemand auseinander nehmen.
Du scheinst einfach nicht zu Wissen was für ein riesen Aufwand hinter den DLC's steckt die da geboten werden. Überleg mal wie lange teuer beazahlte Mitarbeiter (wohl die meisten Studierte Senior Entwickler , nicht Eurojobber) neue Maps planen, 3D Modelle anfertigen, Texturen erstellen, neue Töne aufnehmen, neues Gameplay planen / entwickeln , Storyboard erstellen.. die Infrastruktur von Battlelog muss wieder angepasst werden. Da macht nicht nur eine Person mal auf die schnelle hunderte von Texturen mal schnell im Paint. Glaub mir, da sind hunderte Leute Tag ein Tag aus am schuften und die wollen bezahlt werden. Die müssen auch Essen, Steuern bezahlen, ihren Kindern was bieten usw. Meinste heutzutage arbeitet noch jemand x Monate umsonst? 
Ich begreife einfach nicht was daran so schwierig zu verstehen ist. Schau dir mal bei Youtube ein paar Gameentwicklungsvides von grossen Studios an, vielleicht verstehst du dann besser warum die nicht alles umsonst auf den Markt werfen. Und ich steck denen das Geld gerne in den Rachen, da gibt es echt die dümmeren Games für die ich mein Geld verschwendet haben. 
Aus einem Teil des Geldes entsteht mal BF 4 ^^...

Mal ein Beispiel aus unserer Firma. Wir verkaufen einer Tochtergesellschaft ein von uns entwickeltes Programm so wie es ist. Wollen sie neue Anpassungen kostet jede Stunde/Mitarbeiter weitere 180 Euro. Die kriegen auch kein DLC für ihr Programm - gratis ^^ 

Im Gegensatz zu den Maps die für CoD geboten werden sind all die Sachen die ich oben erwähnt habe und wohl noch etliche Schritte mehr -  extrem aufwendig!


@Hackman

Hehe du BC2 Suchti  Ne mal im Ernst findest du BC2 echt detailreicher als BF3?
Also alles auf Ultra hat BF3 schon ziemlich viele Details und auch die Partikeleffekte kannste teilweise in BC2 suchen^^
Wobei ich das BC2 Feeling echt genial finde!!!!


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Was soll das denn!?
> CoD ab 4/MW ist einfach nur schlecht und langweilig, Soap stirbt am Ende...
> Nur finde ich BF3 nicht sehr spielenswert, ich bleibe bei BF2 oder anderes Spielen.
> 
> ...



Warum sollte das Abzocke sein? Stand bei dir auf der Verpackung von BF3, dass du in Zukunft alles umsonst bekommst und die Mitarbeiter von Dice und Luft und Liebe leben?!. Ich kauf mir doch auch kein Auto und erwarte dann, dass ich jeden neuen Satz Reifen kostenlos erhalte?!


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*



B_R_O_C_K_E schrieb:


> Warum sollte das Abzocke sein? Stand bei dir auf der Verpackung von BF3, dass du in Zukunft alles umsonst bekommst und die Mitarbeiter von Dice und Luft und Liebe leben?!. Ich kauf mir doch auch kein Auto und erwarte dann, dass ich jeden neuen Satz Reifen kostenlos erhalte?!


 LESEN... Wo steht da explizit Battlefield 3?


> Außerdem wollte ich nur andeuten, dass kostenpflichtige DLCs mit nur Waffen und/oder Maps Abzocke sind.


Ich frage mich nur, warum man die DLCs braucht und man kein vollständiges Spiel hat. Viele andere Spiele brauchen es auch nicht, Beispiel: Counter-Strike oder PAYDAY: The Heist.


fac3l3ss


----------



## kühlprofi (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> LESEN... Wo steht da explizit Battlefield 3?
> Ich frage mich nur, warum man die DLCs braucht und man kein vollständiges Spiel hat. Viele andere Spiele brauchen es auch nicht, Beispiel: Counter-Strike oder PAYDAY: The Heist.
> 
> 
> fac3l3ss


 
Das ist einfach Ansichtsache. Mmn war BF3 fertig zum Kaufzeitpunkt. Ich schätze Erweiterungen , ja es wird weiterentwickelt. Stell dir vor die machen gestern, heute und morgen sogar noch weiter, ganz schwer zu begreifen  Mensch^^

Du tust so als wäre BF3 mit einer Map, einer Waffe und 1 Minuten Singleplayer Spielzeit ausgeliefert worden.
Der Inhalt ist für den Preis (wenn man es am richtigen Ort gekauft hat) völlig okay!

Counter-Strike ist auch nicht Fertig, jetzt kommt ja eine neue Version und Payday ist auch nicht fertig da kommt sicher auch noch ein Teil 2, was der ist nicht Gratis? komisch 

Die DLC's braucht man nicht, es ist Freiwillig und es wird dem Kunde stets wieder eine "Neuerung" geboten. 
OSX ist auch nie fertig, Windows ist auch nie fertig, nicht ist je fertig wenn es stets weiterentwickelt wird - was in der IT Branche das A & O ist um seinen Platz im Markt halten zu können! und Was entwickelt werden muss kostet GELD, also muss es BEZAHLT werden...... ist halt nicht Open Source ^^


----------



## Dynamitarde (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*

Das sind ja mal gute News


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. März 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon wieder COD Vergleiche.. Leute das ist einfach nur traurig...
> 
> PS:
> 
> ...



Davon mach ich mir nen Screenshot xD

Prinzipiell sehen die DLCs ganz nett aus, die Frage ist nur noch, wie teuer der Spaß wird.


----------



## Adam West (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Soll ich es trotzdem gutheißen?
> 
> Wie zu erwarten: Man sagt etwas gegen das hier heilige Battlefield 3, schon wird man auseinandergenommen...
> 
> fac3l3ss



Ich habe mich nicht derartig in die Diskussion eingeklingt, ich habe nur auf deinen Ansatz geantwortet 

Klar sagen jetzt viele: CoD und BF vergleichen, pfff, wie könnt ihr nur, das eine ist Arcade, das andere Realismus. ABER es geht hier um den Content und nicht um die Art des Games und da ist CoD nunmal ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau, im negativen Sinne!


----------



## Rizzard (8. März 2012)

Wenn ich mir Close Quarter so ansehe, sind zukünftig Vergleiche zwischen BF und COD sehr wohl angebracht (leider).


----------



## kühlprofi (8. März 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Close Quarter so ansehe, sind zukünftig Vergleiche zwischen BF und COD sehr wohl angebracht (leider).



Wie Adam West oben erwähnt hat, gibt es Leute die Vergleichen ganz einfach das Gameplay, dann gibt es andere Leute die Verstehen was von Game-Engines, Technik usw. und das wirste leider im Leben Nie und Nimmer vergleichen können Punkt.


----------



## sahvg (8. März 2012)

close quarter da kann ich ja gleich cod zocken  ich warte dann in einer dunklen ecke mit der usas und töte alle die vorbeilaufen  wird super und meine k/d geht auch hoch


----------



## Noctua (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*



Adam West schrieb:


> Also soweit ich weiß:
> 
> CoD CLD: neue Karten
> 
> ...



Und das ist dir 15 Euro (wie bei Back to Karkand) wert?
BF3 hat beim Release ca 45 Euro gekostet + DLC a ca. 15 Euro sind dann schon mal 90 Euro. Und was gibt es bei den DLC? Ca. 4 karten + n paar Waffen + n paar Fahrzeuge. Neue Karten  wird es einzeln per Patch wohl nicht geben. 
Hieß es nicht zwischen BC2 und BF3 von Seitens DICE nicht mal, dass man für Kartenpacks kein Geld verlangen will? Naja, packt man halt einfach noch n paar Waffen mit rein und verkauft es für 15 Euro 

Bei BF2 gab es mit den Boosterpacks wenigstens neue Fraktionen und mehr als 4 Karten. Zudem gab es die damals auch schon für 10 Euro im Laden.

Aber wenn ihr dafür Geld ausgeben wollt, dann ist das ok. Nur beschwert euch bitte in Zukunft nicht mehr, wenn bei CoD ein Mappack-DLC für 5 Euro rauskommt, ist nämlich das Gleiche in grün...


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (8. März 2012)

steht doch noch gar nicht fest ob das was kostet


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. März 2012)

Das BTK DLC war ja gratis, da man sowieso nirgendswo eine Standard Edition kaufen konnte... Es gab nur die Limited


----------



## MonKAY (8. März 2012)

Ich würde gerne mal ein Video zu der detailreichen Zerstörung sehen. In dem Video hier im Thread ist ja quasi alles schon zernichtet in dem Level.


----------



## JHD (8. März 2012)

R.I.P. BF3: Diesen Scheiß werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht unterstützen. Ein gutes Spiel mit so vielen Ansätzen, einfach kaputtcasualiert. Kein Anspruch, kein taktisches Gameplay, kein Commander, keine sinnvolle Kommunikationsmöglichkeit etc. Wirklich schade, jedoch lüften sich nach einigen Dutzend Spielstd die ganzen Fehler von BF3, da es im Grunde nur ein CoD im Schafspelz ist. Eigentlich ist es von daher auch konsequent, dass sie so ein DLC als erstes bringen. Die ganzen BF2-Veteranen müssen doch den ganzen Tag an sich runterkotzen, wenn sie dieses Ergebnis sehen...


----------



## Pimp-OINK (8. März 2012)

sahvg schrieb:


> close quarter da kann ich ja gleich cod zocken  ich warte dann in einer dunklen ecke mit der usas und töte alle die vorbeilaufen  wird super und meine k/d geht auch hoch




Hmm.....

Als meist TDM Spieler muß ich sagen, daß mir diese Situation bekannt vorkommt. Ich spiel Run and Gun und die Gegner legen tolle Clays wo i natürlich immer rein renn.....

Irgendwie fehlt mir mein Crysis Kampfanzug...schnüff


Zum DLC:


Also für TDM Spieler sicherlich interessant allerdings hab i noch nie im Leben ein DLC gekauft....also...Pech gehabt!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. März 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Adam West oben erwähnt hat, gibt es Leute die Vergleichen ganz einfach das Gameplay, dann gibt es andere Leute die Verstehen was von Game-Engines, Technik usw. und das wirste leider im Leben Nie und Nimmer vergleichen können Punkt.



Weist du wie sehr ich so eine Aussage hasse? Natürlich kann man beide vergleichen, man kann ALLES vergleichen, nur halt nich gleichsetzten.


----------



## lunar19 (8. März 2012)

Video geht nicht mehr  (Wurde das hier schon irgendwo erwähnt? )


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (8. März 2012)

lunar19 schrieb:


> Video geht nicht mehr  (Wurde das hier schon irgendwo erwähnt? )


 
Na dann gibst du den Titel des Videos einfach bei Youtube ein, da gehts


----------



## Noctua (8. März 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Das BTK DLC war ja gratis, da man sowieso nirgendswo eine Standard Edition kaufen konnte... Es gab nur die Limited


 Scheinbar nicht, B2K gibt es einzeln zu kaufen. Und warum sollen die anderen DLC günstiger werden? Vietnam für BC2 lauf auch bei 13 Euro.

back to karkand | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (8. März 2012)

Ich fand BC2 Vietnam aber nicht überteuert. Waren neue (relativ) große Karten, neue Waffen, neue Fahrzeuge.... Ich wär bereit für BF3 bei einer vergleichbarer Erweiterung schon bis zu 15 Euro zu bezahlen. 

Ist vllt ein doofer Vergleich aber bei WOW zahlen die Leute doch auch jeden Montag im Schnitt 10 Euro um zu spielen und müssen auch für jedes neue Add-On nochmal tief in die Tasche greifen (auch wenn der Umfang eines Add-Ons hier größer ist).


----------



## Robonator (8. März 2012)

Ich seh es schon kommen... Close Quarter Combats... Alle rennen sie mit der Usas rum.


----------



## Noctua (8. März 2012)

B_R_O_C_K_E schrieb:


> Ich fand BC2 Vietnam aber nicht überteuert. Waren neue (relativ) große Karten, neue Waffen, neue Fahrzeuge.... Ich wär bereit für BF3 bei einer vergleichbarer Erweiterung schon bis zu 15 Euro zu bezahlen.
> 
> Ist vllt ein doofer Vergleich aber bei WOW zahlen die Leute doch auch jeden Montag im Schnitt 10 Euro um zu spielen und müssen auch für jedes neue Add-On nochmal tief in die Tasche greifen (auch wenn der Umfang eines Add-Ons hier größer ist).


 Ja, Vietnam war sein Geld wert. Aber 4 Mulitplayerkarten (zT aus dem Singleplayermodus entnommen) + ein paar Waffen sind keine 10-15 Euro wert. Und bei BC2 gabs 4 neue Karten kostenlos mit einem Patch!

Und WoW-Monatsabo kannst du nicht mit BF3 vergleichen. Bei WoW, Rift usw. stellt der Betreiber den Server inkl. Support (GM usw) zur Verfügung. Bei BF3 mußt du den Server selbst mieten und supporten. Und in dem Clan in dem ich mal war, wurden dafür (Servermiete für 3 Server + TS) 10 Euro im Monat als Clanbeitrag fällig. Dafür bekam man auf dem Server auch VIP-Rechte, so dass man immer drauf kam (auch wenn das bei BF3 am Anfang nicht ging). Und da ich dort auch Serveradmin war, weiß ich was das bei 3 Servern für eine Arbeit sein kann.


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (8. März 2012)

Noctua schrieb:


> Ja, Vietnam war sein Geld wert. Aber 4 Mulitplayerkarten (zT aus dem Singleplayermodus entnommen) + ein paar Waffen sind keine 10-15 Euro wert. Und bei BC2 gabs 4 neue Karten kostenlos mit einem Patch!
> 
> Und WoW-Monatsabo kannst du nicht mit BF3 vergleichen. Bei WoW, Rift usw. stellt der Betreiber den Server inkl. Support (GM usw) zur Verfügung. Bei BF3 mußt du den Server selbst mieten und supporten. Und in dem Clan in dem ich mal war, wurden dafür (Servermiete für 3 Server + TS) 10 Euro im Monat als Clanbeitrag fällig. Dafür bekam man auf dem Server auch VIP-Rechte, so dass man immer drauf kam (auch wenn das bei BF3 am Anfang nicht ging). Und da ich dort auch Serveradmin war, weiß ich was das bei 3 Servern für eine Arbeit sein kann.



Stimmt, das mit den Servern habe ich jetzt nicht bedacht.

Für "bereits vorhandene" Karten aus dem Singleplayer die nur leicht für MP umgebaut wurden, würde ich jetzt auch keine 15 Euro zahlen.


----------



## kühlprofi (8. März 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Weist du wie sehr ich so eine Aussage hasse? Natürlich kann man beide vergleichen, man kann ALLES vergleichen, nur halt nich gleichsetzten.


 
Ja das stimmt, gleichsetzten wäre wohl dir richtige Wortwahl gewesen, Danke. In schweizerdeutsch verwenden wir "vergleichen" ebenfalls als "gleichsetzen", daher habe ich mich wohl in der Wortwahl geirrt ^^...

Woher habt ihr das mit den SP Karten? würde mich schon noch wunder nehmen, wo das so mitgeteilt wurde. Ich glaube kaum, dass einer hier schon die kompletten Maps gesehen hat, die zum Grossteil ja noch nicht mal exisitieren oder (Ausser der Ausschnitt im Youtubevideo) ? Ausserdem werden es mit den 3 DLC's mehr als 10 Maps. Es sollte hier im Thread ein bisschen mehr um die Inhalte an sich gehen, als darum ob sich einer die DLC's leisten kann oder nicht - es jemandem Wert ist oder nicht - und dementsprechent in Wut entbrannt. Was sind schon 15 Euro's, das gebe ich fast jeden Mittag zum Auswärts essen aus.


----------



## BlueLaser (8. März 2012)

/sign

offizielle Infos gibts am 13. März, auch mit neuem Video dazu


----------



## Rayza (8. März 2012)

Wie wärs, wenn die sich Zeit lassen und son RICHTIGES AddOn rausbringen, welches dann 25-30€ kostet?
Damals gab es wenigstens neue Karten kostenlos. (bei CoD4 z.B. gab es glaub ich 5 kostenlose Maps)

Klar, man muss sich keine DLCs kaufen, jedoch finde ich es dem Kunden gegenüber total unverschämt, zudem ich die Preise nicht gerechtfertigt finde (würde sich mMn eher bei 5-10€ einpendeln)


----------



## kühlprofi (8. März 2012)

Rayza schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn die sich Zeit lassen und son RICHTIGES AddOn rausbringen, welches dann 25-30€ kostet?
> Damals gab es wenigstens neue Karten kostenlos. (bei CoD4 z.B. gab es glaub ich 5 kostenlose Maps)
> 
> Klar, man muss sich keine DLCs kaufen, jedoch finde ich es dem Kunden gegenüber total unverschämt, zudem ich die Preise nicht gerechtfertigt finde (würde sich mMn eher bei 5-10€ einpendeln)



Dann brauchen sie für alle neue Inhalte trotzdem ein Jahr und die Entwicklungskosten sind insgesamt gleich hoch, oder fast gleich - also kostet das von dir gewünschte Riesenaddon dann halt das 4 fache oder was auch immer..


----------



## ChaoZ (8. März 2012)

Ein richtiges AddOn wäre cool. 15 neue Maps, 10 neue Waffen, ein paar neue Fahrzeuge, 2-3 neue Spielmodi (CTF oder so) und das dann für 30€.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. März 2012)

Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat:
Battlefield 3: Close Quarters DLC Announcement - YouTube


----------



## kühlprofi (8. März 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ein richtiges AddOn wäre cool. 15 neue Maps, 10 neue Waffen, ein paar neue Fahrzeuge, 2-3 neue Spielmodi (CTF oder so) und das dann für 30€.



Ja, dazu noch ein Porsche und ein Einfamilienhaus in der Limitededition, für 35 Euro


----------



## Rizzard (8. März 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ein richtiges AddOn wäre cool. 15 neue Maps, 10 neue Waffen, ein paar neue Fahrzeuge, 2-3 neue Spielmodi (CTF oder so) und das dann für 30€.


 
15 neue Maps in einem Addon, wenn das Hauptspiel gerade einmal 9 Karten aufweist?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. März 2012)

Wäre für "All Maps" Alle BF map die es JE gab !
Also von 1942 bis BC2


----------



## kühlprofi (8. März 2012)

Von 1942 sind ja schon einige integriert  El Alamein wäre sehr nett, die habe ich im bf1942 mod desert combat hunderte Stunden gespielt ^^
B12 Bomber wäre auch echt nice ^^


----------



## Rizzard (8. März 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Von 1942 sind ja schon einige integriert


 
Meinst du nicht BF2?


----------



## kühlprofi (8. März 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht BF2?



Wake Island z.B. gabs doch schon in 1942 ? ^^


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (8. März 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ein richtiges AddOn wäre cool. 15 neue Maps, 10 neue Waffen, ein paar neue Fahrzeuge, 2-3 neue Spielmodi (CTF oder so) und das dann für 30€.


 
So umfangreich? und das für kleines Geld? Dann wären ja quasi nur noch die Engine gleich und dann wären wir wieder bei CoD. Hier ist doch seit MW auch die Engine so gut wie gleich geblieben, nur neue Levels, Waffen, Klassen......  dafür zahlt der CoD spieler doch auch 45-50 Euro 

Sind quasi alle CoD Teile seit MW nur Add-Ons


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. März 2012)

B_R_O_C_K_E schrieb:


> So umfangreich? und das für kleines Geld? Dann wären ja quasi nur noch die Engine gleich und dann wären wir wieder bei CoD. Hier ist doch seit MW4 auch die Engine so gut wie gleich geblieben, nur neue Levels, Waffen, Klassen......  dafür zahlt der CoD spieler doch auch 45-50 Euro
> 
> Sind quasi alle CoD Teile seit MW4 nur Add-Ons


 
Richtig wie sind eigenlich immer noch bei Cod Mw1.3 mehr hat sich nicht getan !


----------



## kühlprofi (8. März 2012)

Ja. Das ist generell das was gewisse User hier nicht begreifen, die für tausende Arbeitsstunde 10 Euro bezahlen wollen.
Die begreifen den technischen Aufwand und Hintergrund solcher Entwicklungen nicht. Die können sich nicht vorstellen, was für Arbeiten anfallen. Den Unterschied zwischen fertige Objekte anders zu platzieren oder total neue Objekte zu modellieren, texturieren, sounds in REAL aufzunehmen, verarbeiten, neue Storyboards und und und. Das ist ein gigantischer Unterschied. Aber eben, wer für die Spieleentwicklung an sich keine Auge für hat wird sich immer abgezockt fühlen ein DLC in diesem Umfang kaufen zu 'müssen'.. Schade eigentlich, denn die Jungs bei DICE haben es wirklich echt drauf.


----------



## potzblitz (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] Neue DLCs & mehr*

Armored Kill...wäre nicht schlecht wenn es eine Map von_ Armored Fury ist...Harvest oder Rage Road 
_


----------



## Hackman (8. März 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja. Das ist generell das was gewisse User hier nicht begreifen, die für tausende Arbeitsstunde 10 Euro bezahlen wollen.
> Die begreifen den technischen Aufwand und Hintergrund solcher Entwicklungen nicht. Die können sich nicht vorstellen, was für Arbeiten anfallen. Den Unterschied zwischen fertige Objekte anders zu platzieren oder total neue Objekte zu modellieren, texturieren, sounds in REAL aufzunehmen, verarbeiten, neue Storyboards und und und. Das ist ein gigantischer Unterschied. Aber eben, wer für die Spieleentwicklung an sich keine Auge für hat wird sich immer abgezockt fühlen ein DLC in diesem Umfang kaufen zu 'müssen'.. Schade eigentlich, denn die Jungs bei DICE haben es wirklich echt drauf.


 Da hast du wohl recht, dass das ein gewisser Aufwand ist. Aber kuck dir die bisherigen BF3 Maps mal an: Maximales Gebäude-Recycling, und von Map-spezifischen Sounds (sagen wir mal Vogelgezwitscher) ist auch nicht viel zu sehen. Storyboards? Es geht hier um Multiplayer, nix Story! Ich wette 5 neue Maps machen 5 Mitarbeiter in einem Monat. Wenn es etwas ganz neues sein soll, wie damals Vietnam, dann müssen neue Sounds, neue Fahrzeuge, neue Texturen entwicklet werden, das beschäftigte ein ganzes Team ca. ein halbes Jahr. Aber wie du ja mitbekommen hast, wurde Vietnam für 13.-€ verkauft, und gaaaanz sicher war das gewinnbringend kalkuliert. 
Also erzähl mir doch noch mal bitte deine fundierte Begründung wieso du denkst dass ein ordentlicher DLC nicht für 10.-€ verkauft werden könnte??


----------



## kühlprofi (8. März 2012)

Naja 5 Maps, 5 Mitarbeiter in einem Monat denke ich wohl eher weniger - da würde doch nur so ein Zufallsgewurstel entstehe. Ich denke, mit der Engine allem drum und dran gibt es bestimmt enorm viele Möglichkeiten in deren Editoren. Bestimmt mehr als in den CS Mapeditor Hammer oder im BF1942 Map Editor ^^.. Es ist verdammt schwierig eine stimmige Map hinzukriegen. Aber wer weiss, vielleicht brauchen die ja wirklich nur ein Monat, wissen tut's nur Dice ^^.. Mit dem Storyboard hast du recht, aber es dauert bestimmt auch ein Weilchen bis eine Map geplant ist und die Atmosphäre so rüber kommt wie sie nun sollte. Ja es reden ja alle von 15 Euro für ein DLC, das wäre doch völlig ok? Wenn ein DLC 40 oder 30 Euro kosten würde, wäre es schon teuer aber 15 Euro finde ich wäre nicht schlecht.. ^^  Ja vielleicht kriegst du dein Vogelgezwitscher ja noch - wir wissen ja alle noch nicht was alles noch so dazu kommt. Dice wird uns da wohl schon noch mit der Einten oder Anderen Überraschung zum Kauf locken - hoffe ich mal zumindest  

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon auf die DLC's


----------



## Dynamitarde (8. März 2012)

Es wäre genial wenn Dice mal eine Map mit Winterkulisse raus bringt!


----------



## PontifexM (8. März 2012)

ich mag kein schnee ,auch nicht in spielen -.-


----------



## kühlprofi (9. März 2012)

PontifexM schrieb:


> ich mag kein schnee ,auch nicht in spielen -.-


Hehe Warmduscher ^^
Gut ich mag den Winter (im Realife, ja das gibt es ) auch nicht, bin eher der Sommermensch.
Aber in BC2 fand ich die Schneemaps gar nicht mal so schlecht. Ist ein bisschen Abwechslung zur heissen Wüstenlandschaft ^^ Und wenn sie richtige Fusstapfen im Schnee hinbrächten, wär das echt lustig fürs Gameplay! 
So ein richtiger Dschungel oder eben New York Grosstadt mit einer richtigen Skyline wär auch was feines.


----------



## Dynamitarde (10. März 2012)

Man muss sich nur mal vorstellen! *Schneesturm*  man sieht die Hand vor den Augen nicht.
 Da hätte mal das IRNV Visier richtig Sinn.


Das muss doch nur einfach abgehen wie Schmidts Katze


----------



## potzblitz (10. März 2012)

So wie in Call of Duty...Schneesturm ist mir Schnuppe...lieber ne schöne Map mit weites Weideland...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQitbTKGNxk


----------



## Ratzel101106 (11. März 2012)

Man das waren noch Zeiten... Wie alt is das Game? Das is ja furchtbar wie das da aussieht. Da genieße ich lieber die schöne Grafikpracht von BF3... leider ohne DirectX11 echt schade.


----------



## PontifexM (12. März 2012)

Ratzel101106 schrieb:


> Man das waren noch Zeiten... Wie alt is das Game? Das is ja furchtbar wie das da aussieht. Da genieße ich lieber die schöne Grafikpracht von BF3... leider ohne DirectX11 echt schade.


schaut aus wie das aktuelle cod 

ne mal ernsthaft ,das spiel war damals einfach unschlagbar ....vom gameplay her steckt es heute noch so manches weg.


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2012)

Dynamitarde schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss sich nur mal vorstellen! Schneesturm  man sieht die Hand vor den Augen nicht.
> Da hätte mal das IRNV Visier richtig Sinn.
> 
> Das muss doch nur einfach abgehen wie Schmidts Katze



Die bekommen ja den starken Regen auf Grand Bazaar nicht richtig hin. Das fällt ja kaum auf, dass es dort stark regnet. Ich bzweifle, dass die nen Schneesturm gut umsetzen können.


----------



## kühlprofi (12. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die bekommen ja den starken Regen auf Grand Bazaar nicht richtig hin. Das fällt ja kaum auf, dass es dort stark regnet. Ich bzweifle, dass die nen Schneesturm gut umsetzen können.



Man merkt aber schon einen Unterschied wenn man die Effektqualität von Mittel mit Ultra vergleicht.
Das müssten ja Partikeleffekte sein, welche ganz schön viel Leistung der Graka brauchen - zumindest wenn es gut aussehen soll.


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Man merkt aber schon einen Unterschied wenn man die Effektqualität von Mittel mit Ultra vergleicht.
> Das müssten ja Partikeleffekte sein, welche ganz schön viel Leistung der Graka brauchen - zumindest wenn es gut aussehen soll.



Auch auf Ultra find ichs nicht überragend. Aber gegen Schneemaps hab ich nix einzuwenden. Am besten nachts. Dann noch geile Schneetarnmuster zum Freispielen und gut is...


----------



## kühlprofi (12. März 2012)

Ja stimmt, bis du es erwähnt hast, wusste ich gar nicht, dass das strömender Regen sein soll  Regentropfen auf der "Linse" wären auch noch lustig, und schlammige Fusstapfen, die den Fussweg von Feinden verraten ^^


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja stimmt, bis du es erwähnt hast, wusste ich gar nicht, dass das strömender Regen sein soll  Regentropfen auf der "Linse" wären auch noch lustig, und schlammige Fusstapfen, die den Fussweg von Feinden verraten ^^



Auch die Akustik stimmt nicht. Man hört den Regen nicht richtig Rauschen. Zudem ist es auf der Karte sehr windig, was man an den vielen Fetzen und Papierschnippseln sieht. Windheulen hört man auch nicht. Schade eigentlich, da hätte man einiges mehr an Atmosphäre aus diesem "Sturmsetting" rausholen können.


----------



## kühlprofi (12. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Auch die Akustik stimmt nicht. Man hört den Regen nicht richtig Rauschen. Zudem ist es auf der Karte sehr windig, was man an den vielen Fetzen und Papierschnippseln sieht. Windheulen hört man auch nicht. Schade eigentlich, da hätte man einiges mehr an Atmosphäre aus diesem "Sturmsetting" rausholen können.



Ja das stimmt. Mach doch die Vorschläge in einem EA oder DICE Forum bekannt - sollte ja nicht allzu schwer umzusetzten sein ^^
Ich finde mit dem Licht hätten sie auch noch mehr spielen können. Geil wäre auch eine Insel mit einem Vulkan inkl. lebensgefährlicher Lava oder so ^^ und im Meer etwas höher schlagende Wellen oder gar Stürme und Haie die angreiffen können xD.


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2012)

Nö. Haie sind kaXXe!


----------



## khepp242 (12. März 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Geil wäre auch eine Insel mit einem Vulkan inkl. lebensgefährlicher Lava oder so ^^


Dann würde man vermutlich regelmäßig durch "Pech" sterben, sowie ich BF3 kenne...


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2012)

Vietnam hat doch optisch schon an Vulkan erinnert. Zumindest die eine Map da, irgendwas Hill!


----------



## kühlprofi (12. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Vietnam hat doch optisch schon an Vulkan erinnert. Zumindest die eine Map da, irgendwas Hill!



Ja genau.. ich fand, das war noch stimmig nur war das 'glühen' irgendwie zu wenig animiert für meinen Geschmack ^^

@khepp242 
Hehe ja , dann bin ich nicht der einzige der dauernd vom "pech" verfolgt wird ^^..


----------



## FAKKERZ (13. März 2012)

Battlefield 3 Close Quarters


Der erste Gameplaytrailer von Battlefield 3: Close Quarters.


----------

